

I was wondering why there was secret service at Stanford on Sunday - bcx
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/10/17/memorial-service-for-steve-jobs-brings-tributes-from-family-and-friends/
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/10/17/steve-jobs’s-family-gave-moving-words-at-sunday-memorial/<p>May be the link that was submitted before or: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204479504576635921007047738.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_RightMostPopular
======
bcx
[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/10/17/steve-
jobs’s-family-g...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/10/17/steve-
jobs’s-family-gave-moving-words-at-sunday-memorial/)

May be the link that was submitted:

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405297020447950457663...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204479504576635921007047738.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_RightMostPopular)

------
goodweeds
I'm confused, none of the mentioned invitees were ex-presidents, why would the
secret service be there?

------
dfc
What am I missing; the name of the SS protectee or some odd sort humor of
humor?

